# Twin Cities Herf?



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

For all the BOTLs/SOTLs in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area: I was wondering if anyone would be up for a HERF before the weather gets cold as f#%k. I know a really cool bar in the Twin Cities area that has great food, home made beer, and a wonderful patio...perfect for cigars!

Dates I was thinking would probably be either Sept 30th, Oct 20, or Oct 21. Let me know here if anyone is interested. I have yet to meet a CS borther/sister, and with all the talk around here about HERFs going on, I'm feeling left out =(

Peace
~Bobb


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Sep 19, 2006)

hmmmm.....love to have a couple of cigars at a good place in the cities. I'm in Rochester and have a few herfin friends that get together now and then. Keep me in the loop...maybe I can round 'em up and head up! What venue are you talking about in the cities?

--lp


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like I should be able to do either weekend - Let me know


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

The bar is Barley John's Brew Pub. I'm thinking Oct 20th would be a cool night. A friend of mine usually playes live music on Fridays (and I have been known to go up and play with him...especially after a few of John's "old eight porters"), and this should be enough notice to make sure work conficts are figured out...including mine I hope.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Sep 19, 2006)

Bobb said:


> The bar is Barley John's Brew Pub. I'm thinking Oct 20th would be a cool night. .


Sounds like a cool place ;-) I'm in Omaha (most likely) that weekend. But I'll keep up on this thread...just in case ;-)

--lp


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe we should have one this weekend, tie it into the marathon. Set a few nice comfy chairs along Summit, invite the runners to sit down and relax for a bit? 

:sb 

I've never understood the idea of marathons - the first guy to do it dies, geee that sounds like fun!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Are we still looking at this for next weekend?


----------



## MascaraSnake (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd love to come, but I'm under 21 and that presents a problem since most of the bars I've wandered into threw me out when they found out I couldn't drink.

Any 18-allowing places that even let cigars in the establishment in the Twin Cities?


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

MascaraSnake said:


> I'd love to come, but I'm under 21 and that presents a problem since most of the bars I've wandered into threw me out when they found out I couldn't drink.
> 
> Any 18-allowing places that even let cigars in the establishment in the Twin Cities?


Besides the smoke shops that have lounges - there are a few bar & grills that still allow it (so order an appetizer and a pop, you should be ok) like Moose Country (35E and hwy 13 - in Lillydale), Champs in Mapplewood built a smoking room.

If I remember correctly, it's hennepin county and St. Paul city that have the bans locally - I think Washington & Anoka are still open?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I am up for Herfng.. Let me know when and where.. Oct 20th should be a good day for me..


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Anything happening with this?


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Let me know as well. Sounds like fun...plus Andyman is getting sick of herfin with me!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

pds said:


> Let me know as well. Sounds like fun...plus Andyman is getting sick of herfin with me!


Yah, it's become quite arduous... :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hey guys, I'm in La Crosse here at UW-LAX and could be able to make the drive up there depending on what weekend you have it on.


----------



## smokefuentes (Oct 10, 2006)

this sounds great. i am going on leave this weekend. maybe i'll stop in.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Bobb had been the driving force on this - but haven't seen any posts from him for a while. 
I would be up for Saturday if someone has a place in mind


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Paul and I are partial to Roberts. They have a full bar. Great smoking lounge. Awesome food. Can't go wrong.

Robert's Off 10
2400 County Rd H2 
Mounds View, MN 55112


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I think I remember the place - I used to live in the 96 & Lex area (now in Woodbury). Does a time on Saturday afternoon work?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, life got busy.. bringing this thread back to life. lets plan something!


----------

